# Trail Cam Bear Size?



## Fix_F16 (Feb 15, 2006)

This is the first bear we've ever had on our trail cams (for deer). Any ideas on size. I know the quality could be better. 

Thanks.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

thats a decent bear. notice the rounded ears and it has a belly. i'd say 250 live weight.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not an expert by any means, but I agree with the previous post. Ears seem small, and the legs look short. Should be a nice bear.


----------



## mark49331 (Sep 26, 2009)

300-325 on the paw.


----------



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice bear 300lb +.

Denis


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah I'd say pushing the 3 spot nice rug.


----------



## thehuntingauthority (Oct 22, 2009)

284.45 pounds . lol I agree with all the 250 to 300 post .


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Sweet! Can't wait to get a bear on my trail cam


----------



## Bears-N-Bucks (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice bear... about 300 lbs.


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

This is a _really_ good bear. Look at how small his ears look and how big his butt looks too. I'd say he's been eating well, and would most likely be closer to 400 lbs on the hoof. Speaking of which, the photo makes his feet look real small too; another sign of a very large bear when comparing size to the body. Have you measured tracks yet? 
Good luck, I hope you stick this one next season.
JB


----------



## henrylehman (Nov 28, 2009)

it looks good , but bear can be very decieving


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice bear!! I shot a 230# bear up near Bergland in 2005, the bear on your cam looks much heavier than that to me.


----------

